# I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scared



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

So do goats have trouble kidding often?
I know you hear about horrible foaling stories with horses all the time, but its actually very rare they have trouble, is that the same with goats? Or is difficult kiddings common?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

You get the occasional problems...... as with anything .... we all worry about our Does around kidding time...even us pro's :wink: ....they even make us wait at times ...with being over due.... from the kidding date....creating the :hair: pull your hair out club....... :wink: You can't predict.... if something can go wrong.... we pray that it doesn't...... if you have any questions or problems come here and we will try to help...... :hug:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

I have no clue how to help them out and the closest vet that works with goats is a 60 mile drive :sigh: so I am reading all I can and trying to prepare myself just in case. I have foaled out many horses and we have had to assist in a couple of births but both turned out good, and we did not loose mare or foal. But it is different with the goats, as with our horses my vet was just 5min away, but she does not do goats. So I am nervous with the goats.

Is it difficult to assist? Like with a breeched kid, or large kid? Is there a website anywhere that talks about what to do with different types of kidding problems, or a book?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

no hard kiddings are rare.

most go on without a hitch.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

Yeah, most aren't that bad, on occasion you may have to go in and assist-such as making sure the legs and head are coming right. I had a 3 year old doe kid with her first ever set of quads this last year and she delivered them all just fine.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

LOL the same thing happened to me! I was waiting for my first does to kid and reading all these scary stories on here...

I was terrified!

Hope went into labor and it seemed to take FOREVER...but then she laid down and POP out came those kids! No problem!

Rudy kidded a week later, and the kids came out wrong! I was calm and got them out without too much trouble.

Since then, not only have I attended several problem free births, I've helped my friend and neighbor with a couple of very serious kidding problems.

You learn quick!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

99% of the time, deliveries go very well....don't stress too much but keep those "what if's" in the back of your mind.

IF at all there is question as to wether any doe is having trouble and you are not comfortable trying to help with a reposition with guidance from one of us here...please get her to a vet.

Most does can deliver a kid that is backwards, butt first and even back feet first....I've had both presentations and moms and babies were just fine.

All will go fine...research and reading can help prepare you for the "what if's" but when it comes down to it...mama goat will tell you if she needs help. :hug:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

Thanks that does make me feel a little better. I am still very nervous. I don't know why but I am more nervous about my girls kidding than I ever was about my mares foaling. It might be because I had experience with horses and NON with goats.


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

I have yet to have something go wrong with my kiddings. I been kidding out for 4 years now and although I never had a large amount of does kid out they were always able to do it on their own, no problems. Thankfully.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

Ive been breeding for 3 years, the first doe was the scariest because I had all these scary thoughts and dint sleep very much but in the end havent had any problems. My friend has had a few but the really bad cases are pretty rare and you shouldnt not want to breed your goats just because you think they will have a horrible kidding. Babies are a joy


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

Thanks know that helps a lot. I still plan on breeding two of my girls this year, and I feel better know that there are breeders who have not had any trouble with kiddings. I wil still be prepared and get an idea of what to do incase of an emergency. There is a goat lady about 20 miles from me that has a LOT of experience and she told me I could call her about anything anytime. She is very nice, even told me she would disbud my kids when they arrive since I am scared of doing that too. Everything is new to me. I have seen videos on YouTube of Disbudding and that freaking scares me to death. I don't know if I can do that. But who knows, things can change as you get use to new ideas.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

I HATE dissbudding! I have someone else do it for me!


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

I can't do the actual disbudding myself...lol My hubby does the disbudding and I hold the babies still. I can't bring myself to do the actual disbudding. It took me quite a while before I was okay with just holding the babies.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

I dont think I could disbud thats why we have boers. I always liked them but thought about getting the kids nubians till the first year when they were disbuded by the goat leader. After that day I told the kids we were getting boers instead.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

Don't be scared - just be prepared!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

We're about to have our second kidding and I'm scared still, probably from the reading I have done. We try to be prepared as anything can happen....we just hope it won't! Good luck! I think this site is a great resource-you can always get quick response if there is a problem!


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

Yes I have really grown to depond on the this board . My husband laughs at me, because anytime I think of something i don't know, I always say, I will ask on the board and find out what to do lol. He calls me the board-aholic.

The other thing I was debating was how to castrate the bucklings. I think I will do the banding method, I think I can handle that, and I watched a few videos on Youtube of banding versus cutting, and WOW banding looks more humane than cutting.

I was thinking about how banding the goats did not make a sound hardly and seemed fine, a little uncomfy for a bit, but cutting they are screaming, and then at the end they will still be in pain even after, like after you have surgery and you hurt for a couple days. So I think the banding would be less pain than cutting. And that seems to be something I can handle doing myself.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

IMO-banding is the best option. Maybe a little pain for a little while, but no open areas for flies, etc..AND cheap.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*



Polarhug said:


> Don't be scared - just be prepared!


Exactly! 

Just remember the chances of problems are extremely slim. The horror stories you've heard and read are rare occasions, I've had a few of my own but its just a small percentage compared to all the great kiddings I've dealt with.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

I agree Sarah.... I've been breeding now for 8 years, had 2 births that I had to help with and just one loss of a doe and her kids(My Dolly) even though it devastated me and I still think of what I could have done, it was a learning experience and I hope that I never have that situation again...but if I do, I now know what to do and I have access to a great vet.

With 3 does kidding each year, I've had 37 healthy happy kids with healthy happy moms.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

That is good to hear Liz. Sometimes it can be scary.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

We've only had one case that we've needed vet help on so far. You just never know until you try if you will have a problem or not. The chances are slim that there may be a problem, but it's great to do the research so you will be prepared if the situation arrises. Kidding season is definately the highlight of my year--it's so fun to see the colors/patterns, guessing how many kids there will be & if they will be bucks or does. I sit for hours each day in the barn when the kids are finally born & just watch them run & bounce around. 
We use the banding method also to castrate. It's so simple to do & it doesn't even seem to bother most of the kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

We just got goats this past spring, and two does kidded in early July. I was terrified, but excited. Everything went fine. The first doe kidded, but definitely needed help pulling her big boy out, he came out with one foot tucked under him and he was such a big boy! He's almost 11 weeks now and weighs between 35-40lbs. At least I think he is big, and spoiled rotten...hehe...BTW we have boers/boer percentages.
Our other doe kidded a few days later, she had twins, and needed no help. The first one came out, and she was trying to stand the second she was out. The second one came out not even a minute later, and everything was just fine.

I think there are precautions to take to help with a healthy labor. I need to look this up myself, but I read somewhere that you shouldn't give too much grain in the last few weeks because that's when the kids grow the most, and can lead to problems for the doe --- trying to deliver a large kid.

I have 3 does possibly pregnant and all due around Christmas and New Years! I am nervous because it will be cold out, plus well these girls are like my kids, and like anyone your close to and love, your going to worry about things going wrong.

BTW, one thing that helped me greatly was going on youtube and watching video's of goat births! It really did help me learn what to expect, definitely go check them out. Just do a search for goat labor I am sure that will pull some up


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

I've been raising goats for 5 years and this year was the first bad birth I've really had. So no its not that common. I've had to help only about 2, maybe 3 times really and that's with quite a few kiddings. I think we have averaged about 15ish kiddings a year.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: I have ready so many horror stories about kidding I scar*

Fiasco Farm website has a ton of info, pictures & I think a few videos of kidding time also. They also have info on about every other goat topic you can think of. http://fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm


----------

